# Anybody in the New Smyrna Beach area?



## Bimmer (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm a new rider, and so far have only been riding by myself. I'd like to go riding with some more experienced riders that could offer some advice that might help me out.

Thanks

Bimmer


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Bimmer, sorry you've been dangling a few days. 2 types of cyclists - lone wolves and pack rats. Most are lone wolves. If you're looking for advice, read state law at bicyclelawyer.com, print out and carry what they suggest, stay off the sidewalk and up your cadence.

Carry an extra inner tube, 2 CO2 cartridges and an inflater, plus your cell phone. Make sure you identity is readily available for the medics. Wear a helmet. Bib shorts are best. You shave legs for the medics not aero. Fuel (eat) 1.5 hours before you ride. Oatmeal is the best fuel period. Up your cadence.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sun Burn (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Bimmer,

Sorry I'm just seeing this. I used to live down that way and Plan B does some group rides in the area. There are some others as well but I can't remember them off the top of my head. If you go up to the shop and talk to the guys they'll help you out.

Plan B Cycling - Port Orange, Florida | Port Orange & New Smyrna Beach Cycling Routes

I lived in Oak Hill for about 6 months so I just lone wolfed it the whole time. My main ride was down US 1 to Kennedy Parkway because I could pretty much ride 30 to 60 miles without seeing many cars. 

A lot of times I'd also take Riverside up through Edgewater and then do laps of the South Causeway until I ran out of legs since it's the only hill around unless you count the Haulover Canal draw bridge a hill but it's tiny.

It's flat, boring riding down there but I enjoyed it for what it was. I hope you find some people to ride with. Hang in there!


----------

